# Hésitation entre le 6s et le 7



## Lesid97 (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je sais pas si le sujet a déjà était créé, je souhaiterais me lancer dans le monde d'apple et prendre mon 1er iPhone, maintenant j'hésite en le 6s et le 7. 
Quelles sont les différences entres les 2 mobiles svp, dois-je attendre le 7s etc...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour , 

voila de quoi comparer  

Votre choix sera le mieux


----------



## Lesid97 (15 Mai 2017)

Merci pr la réponse rapide


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2017)

De rien 

si cela peux vous aider !!


----------



## J83 (17 Mai 2017)

Franchement si tu peux attendre le prochain et si tu as les moyens attend. Sinon je te conseille le 6S si tu en trouve un pas trop cher, les différences entre le 6S et le 7 ne sont pas énormes.


----------



## Lesid97 (18 Mai 2017)

Merci pr l'avis, du coup je souhaitais surtout avoir l'avis des utilisateurs, leurs ressenti au quotidien entre les 2 modèles.
J'ai même fait un sondage sur ma page Facebook

*Note de la modération : *
*On évite le sondage *
*Merci*


----------



## USB09 (18 Mai 2017)

C'est du pareil au même mais évite le 6 paraît qu'il se tord. 
Le 6S est préférables au 7 car moins cher.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> C'est du pareil au même mais évite le 6 paraît qu'il se tord.
> Le 6S est préférables au 7 car moins cher.



C'est nouveau cette info sur le 6 !!
c'est quoi la différence entre le 6 et le 6S ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est nouveau cette info sur le 6 !!
> c'est quoi la différence entre le 6 et le 6S ?



La différence la plus notable entre le 6 et le 6s étant déjà le "S"... 
puis ça va être le 3D Touch. 

Pour la torsion c'est vrai qu'on en a entendu pas mal sur le 6 aussi.


----------

